# Eye cup



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

I do need eye glass, which is ironic. I got this eye glass or cup. I am pretty sure it was for washing your eye out. Maybe for soaking eye with medication. Not quite sure. First one i ever got up close and personal with. Very neat design. Anybody know more about it? Has an 11 on the bottom.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mjbottle (May 27, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I do need eye glass, which is ironic. I got this eye glass or cup. I am pretty sure it was for washing your eye out. Maybe for soaking eye with medication. Not quite sure. First one i ever got up close and personal with. Very neat design. Anybody know more about it? Has an 11 on the bottom.
> ROBBYBOBBY64
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 27, 2020)

Twins!


----------



## Dogo (May 27, 2020)

You are correct, it is an eye cup, or eye bath. That is a relatively recent one.  We  collected  eye baths years ago along with eye medicines.  They came in many styles and colors, including hand blown and pontilled. In the 1980s some one started reproducing the eye baths in crazy colors and took all the fun out of it. The clear glass like yours could still be found in drugstores until a few years ago.We still have most of the collection because the repros killed the market. I can post some pictures if you like,


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 28, 2020)

Dogo said:


> You are correct, it is an eye cup, or eye bath. That is a relatively recent one.  We  collected  eye baths years ago along with eye medicines.  They came in many styles and colors, including hand blown and pontilled. In the 1980s some one started reproducing the eye baths in crazy colors and took all the fun out of it. The clear glass like yours could still be found in drugstores until a few years ago.We still have most of the collection because the repros killed the market. I can post some pictures if you like,


I hate reproductions.  Thanks for the information. I do not know eye cups. Dogo you bet i would love to see pictures of your eye cup collection!


----------



## Dogo (May 28, 2020)

I got out a few examples, the older ones are packed away.  The one is marked "Elder Flower"  with an embossed eye. That was the name of a medicine.  They were a great collectible.  We have about 50 eye baths plus numerous medicines and remedies.  Amber is a rare color for eye products or baths.


----------



## martyfoley (May 29, 2020)

Thanks for showing Dogo, nice collection.  Didn't realize they were being reproduced.  Many items are though so gotta watch out.  Historical flasks, cast iron coin banks, and cast iron transportation items to name a few.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

Thanks Dogo. They are nicely colored. I like the different shapes also. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (May 29, 2020)

All are for sale and we give big discounts for quantity !


----------

